# Glazunov 150th Birthday Celebrations: Part One



## Huilunsoittaja

Hello TalkClassical!

Every year, I've tried to do something special for Glazunov for his birthday August 10. One year it was a long set of blogs, another year just a bunch of videos I compiled, or going about posting his music for heck's sake. One year I listened to like 4 hours of his music in one day. I mean, just a tad more than the usual day. 

But now is the 150th!  What can I do that would be especially commemorative??

Well, I've been cooking it up for quite a while.  And the celebrations start early!

Presenting to you all my Glazunovian Birthday Song which I composed and performed. Of course, I hardly take credit for it, the material itself is almost entirely taken from other works, and what isn't taken is an "ism" where I just copy some sort of thing he probably would have done (for example figuration, appoggiatura)

Enjoy! And hopefully it will inspire you to look up his music and maybe find what I alluded to in the first place.


----------



## Howling Moon

It's very beautiful, if a little sad. Most of all, it's very cosmopolitan. I am sure he would have appreciated it. This Glazunov fan does.


----------

